# Reverse module and rear indicator



## Astroham (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi guys, 
Brand new to this forum buthoping for some help. Recently my reverse sensors have stopped beeping when reversing, then i noticed no reverse lamps

Now i have no rear indicator or reverse lamps, and i have a message saying code 28 and another saying code 26

Anybody else have this issue or similar?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Astroham said:


> Hi guys,
> Brand new to this forum buthoping for some help. Recently my reverse sensors have stopped beeping when reversing, then i noticed no reverse lamps
> 
> Now i have no rear indicator or reverse lamps, and i have a message saying code 28 and another saying code 26
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Read this first: Fix my Cruze!!!

Found the following on the internet:

Code 28 in a Chevrolet Cruze means that there is a transmission range pressure switch error.
Code 28 is right rear turn indicator light. check bulb and replace
GM OBD Trouble Code 28

Code 26 - Quad Driver Module (QDM A) error (Holden)








GM OBD Trouble Code 26


Quad Driver Module (QDM A) Error The ECM uses "quad drivers" to control its output devices. Each quad driver is




repairpal.com





From my reading, the reverse light issue and the turn signals may be related, so first start by looking at your connections for bad grounds, bad lamps etc. Also make the connections are clean by using some electrical solvents to clean them, then blow them out with compressed air and possibly add a dab of silicone/dielectric grease to help keep them clean, dry and corrosion free.


----------

